# Accidente de Trayecto (Occupational Safety)



## Necklof

Necesito una ayuda éxtra al traducir "Accidente de Trayecto"

El contexto: Manual de Seguridad para empresas contratistas, Salud Ocupacional, Accidentes Ocupacionales:
Destino: Inglés de Estados Unidos. 

Enunciado: Los accidentes de trayecto son los que ocurren durante la ida y vuelta a casa, o también en caminos hacia el observatorio:



*ACCIDENTE DE TRAYECTO CON DAÑO EN CAMINO OBSERVATORIO

ROAD ACCIDENT WITH DAMAGES TO OBSERVATORY ROADS 


*


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

*Commuting accident*. En castellano también "accidente _in itinere_".


----------



## Necklof

Thank you a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!! Chema!


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Necklof said:


> ACCIDENTE DE TRAYECTO CON DAÑO EN CAMINO [DEL?] OBSERVATORIO
> 
> *ROAD ACCIDENT WITH DAMAGES TO OBSERVATORY ROADS *


By the way; not sure of this, but "damages to observatory roads" sounds like it is the observatory roads which suffer the damages. I read the original as "personal injuries" and not as "road damage".

Maybe "Commuting accident with personal injuries on the way to or from the Observatory" / "Accident with personal injuries while commuting to or from the Observatory".

Some English native feedback would be welcomed here


----------



## Necklof

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> By the way; not sure of this, but "damages to observatory roads" sounds like it is the observatory roads which suffer the damages. I read the original as "personal injuries" and not as "road damage".
> 
> Maybe "Commuting accident with personal i*njuries on the way to or from the Observatory*" / "Accident with personal injuries while commuting to or from the Observatory".
> 
> Some English native feedback would be welcomed here




I asked my boss, USA Native, he said that the best option is :commuting accident because road accident is an accident that occurs by citizens. In "occupational accidents" is better known as "commuting accident" as you said in the first post..


On the other hand, I would like to say that accidents which occcurs during the road to the observatory may damage the road. I wanted to say that the road could be damaged, Observatory facilities may be damaged.  (Not that the accident occured on the way to or from the observatory).


Help me trying to say: the roads to the observatory could be damaged by the commuting accident.(does it make more sense?)



Once again, thank your for your support!

Best Regards


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Me temo que podrías estar mezclando conceptos de manera confusa. Deberías escribir en castellano lo que quieres decir exactamente. ¿"Accidente de carretera en las cercanías al Observatorio que daña o afecta a la propia vía"? ¿Es acaso algo así lo que intentas traducir después al inglés? Si fuera así, mezclar el concepto legal de accidente _in itinere_ (de trayecto; _commuting accident_) es realmente confuso; un _commuting accident_ no tiene por qué producirse en las inmediaciones del lugar de trabajo -el observatorio en este caso- y los accidentes de carretera que se pueden producir en las inmediaciones del mismo -con o sin afectación de la vía- no tienen por qué ser _commuting accidents_; desde un camión de suministros a un vehículo particular de visitante...


Necklof said:


> the roads to the observatory could be damaged by the commuting accident.


Intenta expresar esa idea en castellano para que podamos ayudarte...

Dicho esto, tu original inglés -no así el español- parece trasladar mejor la idea que (creo) quieres transmitir: _road accident_ (accidente de carretera; cualquier accidente de carretera) _with damage to public roads to the Observatory [with damage to Observatory driveway(s)]. 
_
O bien, atendiendo a tu última propuesta; _commuting accidents may cause damage to public roads to the Observatory [to Observatory driveway(s)]._

En fin, ¡espero no estar liándote en vez de ayudar!
¡Ánimo y un saludo!
Y en todo caso, mis propuestas en inglés precisan corroboración...


----------



## Necklof

La última opción me parece excelente


----------



## Necklof

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> O bien, atendiendo a tu última propuesta; _commuting accidents may cause damage to public roads to the Observatory [to Observatory driveway(s)]._
> 
> En fin, ¡espero no estar liándote en vez de ayudar!
> ¡Ánimo y un saludo!
> Y en todo caso, mis propuestas en inglés precisan corroboración...




Considero que debería ser : commuting accidents may cause damage to public roads *of* the Observatory.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Hi Necklof; I am not sure of that. You may say "damage to Observatory public roads/driveways", but you could open a new thread with that to be sure... "daños en los caminos/las carreteras del observatorio".


----------



## lauranazario

Necklof said:


> El contexto: Manual de Seguridad para empresas contratistas, Salud Ocupacional, Accidentes Ocupacionales:
> Destino: Inglés de Estados Unidos.
> 
> Enunciado: Los accidentes de trayecto son los que ocurren durante la ida y vuelta a casa, o también en caminos hacia el observatorio:
> 
> 
> *ACCIDENTE DE TRAYECTO CON DAÑO EN CAMINO OBSERVATORIO
> 
> ROAD ACCIDENT WITH DAMAGES TO OBSERVATORY ROADS*


Commuting accident with injuries en route to the observatory. en route - English-Spanish Dictionary - WordReference.com

Saludos,
LN


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

lauranazario said:


> Commuting accident with injuries en route to the observatory.


Hi Laura,
You may be able to help with this one. What Necklof actually tries to convey is "daños en la vía pública de acceso al Observatorio, por accidentes de tráfico" -in spite of the rather unclear Spanish original...


----------

